# Can taking Clenbuterol cause Vaginal Bleeding? Help!



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello, i have recently started taking clenbuterol and since day one have been experiencing vaginal bleeding. I have searched all over google, bodybuilding forums, medical pages, and cant seem to find an answer. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it normal? or should i consider stopping and consulting my doctor?
Any advice is greatly appriciated!
Thank you!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2014)

Never heard anything like this.  Anything is possible.  I would dump it immediately and see if the bleeding stops.

How old are you?


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm 21. 
I've read other posts on other sites and some women experience spotting but all the comments on it were people saying "clen isnt a hormone effector so it's not due to clen" but its what I'm currently experiencing


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2014)

Being 21 doesn't rule out possible really serious issues but it seems unlikey. Still any family history of reproductive cysts, issues...etc

i would dump the clen immediately and see if the bleeding stops or tappers off.

Personally all stims cause a sexual response have you had an increase in sexual activity? 

Any change in other meds?


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Never heard anything like this.  Anything is possible.  I would dump it immediately and see if the bleeding stops.
> 
> How old are you?






I'm 21. 
I've read other posts on other sites and some women experience spotting but all the comments on it were people saying "clen isnt a hormone effector so it's not due to clen" but its what I'm currently experiencing​


----------



## blergs. (Jul 25, 2014)

I would jump off the clen now and see if it stops as stated above... but I would also rec going to doc to get checked out , just in case. but no I haven't heard of this with clen personally.


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Being 21 doesn't rule out possible really serious issues but it seems unlikey. Still any family history of reproductive cysts, issues...etc
> 
> i would dump the clen immediately and see if the bleeding stops or tappers off.
> 
> ...



No, family history is clean. 
I started it on Wednesday morning and an hour after i take it the bleeding starts and fades away by 5pm. THursday i took it again in the morning and it stopped by 6pm. I took it this morning when i woke up and it started an hour afterwards. So it seems to be effecting me just after I take it but I am perfectly fine by night time.

No sexual changes yet, and no other meds apart from birth control.

I have already experienced a minor headache, and muscle cramps so i know the clen is in my system


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

blergs. said:


> I would jump off the clen now and see if it stops as stated above... but I would also rec going to doc to get checked out , just in case. but no I haven't heard of this with clen personally.



Ok, thank you. I just feel im stuck and wanted to try something different. kinda dissapointing i guess


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Being 21 doesn't rule out possible really serious issues but it seems unlikey. Still any family history of reproductive cysts, issues...etc
> 
> i would dump the clen immediately and see if the bleeding stops or tappers off.
> 
> ...



I'm new to this and i have answered your questions with more information but it said it was being reviewed before posting. I dont understand why?


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

The Bleeding starts in about an hour after taking it and stops in the evening, nothing at night. I have just started this wednesday and the bleeding started an hour after my first dose.

My family history is clean, and no changes yet for a sexual response. I do know it is in my system cause i have already experienced minor headache and muscle cramps.


----------



## StanG (Jul 25, 2014)

I have to agree, definitely stop now and take it from there. No one can tell you exactly what is going on but obviously the clen may be very well doing this. Stop now.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2014)

gettingfit07 said:


> I'm new to this and i have answered your questions with more information but it said it was being reviewed before posting. I dont understand why?



your new... that message will stop after you get to a certain amount of posts.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2014)

gettingfit07 said:


> No, family history is clean.
> I started it on Wednesday morning and an hour after i take it the bleeding starts and fades away by 5pm. THursday i took it again in the morning and it stopped by 6pm. I took it this morning when i woke up and it started an hour afterwards. So it seems to be effecting me just after I take it but I am perfectly fine by night time.
> 
> No sexual changes yet, and no other meds apart from birth control.
> ...



so while my gynecological skill is fairly impressive, I have to admit Im not sure why this is occurring to you.  
I am a clen abuser and I have taken doses that will kill a lesser man.  I have an occasional calve or forearm cramp when taking clen. I would guess for what ever reason some real estate in your lady part area is cramping up. 
the only thing you can do here to determine approximate causation is to abruptly stop the clen. and see if the bleeding stops.  I cramp alot more when I start or abruptly up the dose.  but my body adjusts really quickly and the cramping seems to stop within a day or two.  maybe you just ramped up to quickly. 
two final questions and Im tapped out
1- what dose did you start with and where are you now... 6 days later
2- where did you obtain this clen?  Im wondering if maybe its not clen after all. maybe you were accidentally given a steroid. with likely will alter a menstrual cycle. 

If you abruptly stop and the bleeding does not take a pretty quick turn for the better, I would go to the doc.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

gettingfit07 said:


> Hello, i have recently started taking clenbuterol and since day one have been experiencing vaginal bleeding. I have searched all over google, bodybuilding forums, medical pages, and cant seem to find an answer. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it normal? or should i consider stopping and consulting my doctor?
> Any advice is greatly appriciated!
> Thank you!



Are you sure your clen is clen??  Also I will get Living2Learn to answer this.  He's the expert on vaginal bleeding.


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> so while my gynecological skill is fairly impressive, I have to admit Im not sure why this is occurring to you.
> I am a clen abuser and I have taken doses that will kill a lesser man.  I have an occasional calve or forearm cramp when taking clen. I would guess for what ever reason some real estate in your lady part area is cramping up.
> the only thing you can do here to determine approximate causation is to abruptly stop the clen. and see if the bleeding stops.  I cramp alot more when I start or abruptly up the dose.  but my body adjusts really quickly and the cramping seems to stop within a day or two.  maybe you just ramped up to quickly.
> two final questions and Im tapped out
> ...



It's liquid clen but,
I started with 1.5ml a day, and I'm still at that cause I'm worried to up it since I don't know what's going on yet. 
It is clen, factory sealed and I did so much research before purchasing it. 

I was planning on doing Var with it, but at this mom moment I'm not planning to take any more of anything until I know what's happening to me


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Are you sure your clen is clen??  Also I will get Living2Learn to answer this.  He's the expert on vaginal bleeding.



Yes I'm 100% sure, and thank you, any advice/knowledge at all helps


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

gettingfit07 said:


> Yes I'm 100% sure, and thank you, any advice/knowledge at all helps



You have 10 posts finally.  Now you can pm me some hopefully slightly naughty pics of yourself with or without a big sandwich.


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You have 10 posts finally.  Now you can pm me some hopefully slightly naughty pics of yourself with or without a big sandwich.



No thank you.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

gettingfit07 said:


> No thank you.



Not even the big sandwhich...  Poutine?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 25, 2014)

:facepalm:

any unexplained vaginal bleeding should be looked at by a GYNO
given that youre young its less likely you would have cervical dysplasia but its not impossible by any stretch

as a pure guess I would be inclined to think the clen is having a uterine stimulant effect ..but this is pure speculation with absolutely zero medical back up behind it
beyond actually having a uterus habitate my body..

Im with the guys though..my best guess would be that the clen isn't clen at all..despite it seal (we talking mexican pharm clen or what?)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2014)

gettingfit07 said:


> It's liquid clen but,
> I started with 1.5ml a day, and I'm still at that cause I'm worried to up it since I don't know what's going on yet.
> It is clen, factory sealed and I did so much research before purchasing it.
> 
> I was planning on doing Var with it, but at this mom moment I'm not planning to take any more of anything until I know what's happening to me



1.5 ml? most liquid clen is 200 mcg a ml. so you took 300 mcg? that is alot for a 250 pound me.  can you send me a pic of it?


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 25, 2014)

It raises blood pressure considerably in some and that seems like a hell of a big dose. Extreme BP spikes can cause capillaries to leak blood beneath mucous membranes. Not sure this is whats happening but its the same reason high spikes in bp cause nose bleeds in some and the tissue in all mucous membranes is pretty much the same....


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

SheriV said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> any unexplained vaginal bleeding should be looked at by a GYNO
> given that youre young its less likely you would have cervical dysplasia but its not impossible by any stretch
> ...



Looks like I'll have to do more research. 
It's U.K.


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> It raises blood pressure considerably in some and that seems like a hell of a big dose. Extreme BP spikes can cause capillaries to leak blood beneath mucous membranes. Not sure this is whats happening but its the same reason high spikes in bp cause nose bleeds in some and the tissue in all mucous membranes is pretty much the same....



My blood pressure is perfect, I've always had a good blood pressure but I've been keeping an on eye it everyday... I work in a medical setting that I can access equipment I need, I even have others take it for me to keep track


----------



## gettingfit07 (Jul 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> 1.5 ml? most liquid clen is 200 mcg a ml. so you took 300 mcg? that is alot for a 250 pound me.  can you send me a pic of it?



I tried to upload a picture but it won't let me, 
on the label it says 25mcg/ml if that helps


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2014)

It's unlikely to be clen. See a gyno ASAP you could be pregnant


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

You need to convert the picture in you camera software to make it smaller.  The limit is 1.9mb or something.  Convert it to 600x400 and take out compression or whatever.  You can order a labmax vial to test clen you know....labmax.ca.  They are a Canadian company.  This would be one of those perfect scenarios to test for correct substance.  Potency not an issue


Oh man nice calk pic capt'n.  That one takes the cake.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 25, 2014)

I luv the captn's cawk...pics
pause intentional

Im really betting its not clen...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2014)

gettingfit07 said:


> I tried to upload a picture but it won't let me,
> on the label it says 25mcg/ml if that helps



If that's the case your dose is perfect.  Not a common mcg/ml mixture tho.


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes it happen to me i did vagina bleeding

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2015)

parganosa said:


> Yes it happen to me i did vagina bleeding
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Do you know why that sometimes happens?


----------



## parganosa (Dec 10, 2015)

I jave no idea why

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2015)

parganosa said:


> I jave no idea why
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You should take more care of it


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 18, 2015)

This is a new one on me as well. I'd go w/ it's probably not clen. The first thing you should do if you suspect your cycle is stop it. I'd still go check in w/ the OB/GYN.


----------



## werewolf (May 15, 2016)

No. My female friends have never had bleedings / issues from any supps they took (clen, oxaver etc).


----------



## Hulkfit81 (Jul 20, 2019)

I know this message is from a long time ago but I am experiencing the same thing... what was your outcome


----------



## elevenand18 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi!
I?m experiencing the same. What was your outcome? I just saw a doctor and she gave me meds for painful periods, although I have no pain. I stopped taking clenbuterol 4 days ago, but I?m still bleeding


----------

